# Netz Umschalten!



## matthias2525 (12 August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir zu Hause ein Drehstromaggregat hinbauen.

Ich suche dafür schon seit lagen ein Schütz/oder ein starkes Relais mit 3-Wechselkontake(ca: 40A). Damit ich wenn kein Strom mehr aus dem Netz kommt, das ganze Haus auf die Notversorgung schalten kann.

Ich möchte es nicht mit zwei Schütz lösen, das soll wie beschrieben funktionieren.

Kennt Ihr irgend so ein Schütz????????

mfg
Matthias


----------



## MSB (12 August 2009)

Soll das eine vollautomatische Netzersatzanlage sein?
Also der Generator bei Stromausfall automatisch anlaufen, bzw. umschalten?

Falls Nein:
Dann würde ich einfach einen handelsüblichen Netz-0-Notstromschalter nehmen,
hat Möller und Sälzer def. im Programm, von den anderen weiß ichs nicht so 100%ig.

Falls Ja:
Da da sowieso dann ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aufwand dranhängt, wirds an 2 Schützen für ~ 100-200€ nicht scheitern ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sockenralf (12 August 2009)

Hallo,

mit 3 Hauptkontakten pro Schütz kommst du nicht aus.
Dein VNB will sicherlich eine ALLPOLIGE Umschaltung --> also 4 Hauptkontakte pro Schütz.

Wenn ich´s morgen nicht vergesse, suche ich dir die Siemens-Type raus (wir verbauen morgen 2 von den Teilen, die in etwa dein Kaliber haben dürften).


MfG


----------



## matthias2525 (12 August 2009)

Ja es soll vollautomatisch sein!

Ich möchte nicht zwei Schütz, es soll mit einem funktionieren, es gibt Gründe dafür.

mfg
Matthias


----------



## Sockenralf (12 August 2009)

Hallo,

gesucht wird also ein Schaltgerät mit 4 Wechselkontakten, welche 40A schalten können.


PUHHHHH, das könnte schwierig werden 


Sind die "Gründe" denn *wirklich* schwerwiegend?



MfG


----------



## GLT (12 August 2009)

Leitungsumschaltungen oder Netzumschaltungen werden immer über 2 separierte gegenseitig zu verriegelnde Schalteinrichtungen umgeschaltet - aus gutem Grund


----------



## Markus (13 August 2009)

matthias2525 schrieb:


> Ja es soll vollautomatisch sein!
> 
> Ich möchte nicht zwei Schütz, es soll mit einem funktionieren, es gibt Gründe dafür.
> 
> ...


 

das interessiert mich jetzt, kannst du das bitte mal erklären?


----------



## Debugger (13 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich denke es ist unabdigbar die einschlägigen Richtlinien zu beachten.
z.B TAB,  Eigeerzeugungsanlagen am Niederspannungsbetz.... Sichworte Inselbetrieb, Netzersatzanlagen....

Im  besten Fall bei einer falschen auslegung oder Fehlfunktion löst sich dein Synchrongenerator bei Netzrückkehr in 1sec in Rauch auf, im schlimmsten fall kommt ein dritter zu schaden weil dein Generator ins Netz zurück speist.

Gruß


----------

